# Ipad retina long à charger???



## Mike.G.83 (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour je voulais savoir s'il était normal que mon Ipad retina soit long à charger??? plus je l'ai mis en charge alors qu'il lui restait 25% d'autonomie et le lendemain matin à 10h il n'était toujours pas chargé à 100% est ce normal ou non??? merci.


----------



## Larme (14 Janvier 2013)

Quel chargeur ?
Pas chargé à 100%, ça veut dire qu'il était à combien de % ?


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Janvier 2013)

N'aurait tu pas utilisé le chargeur de tes iPods ou de ton iPhone ?
l'iPad doit être rechargé avec SON chargeur si tu ne veux pas y passer trop de temps ! (c'est ce que Larme craignait aussi en te posant sa question)


----------



## Mike.G.83 (14 Janvier 2013)

Oui en effet j'utilise le même chargeur que mon Iphone 5 je ne pensais pas que cela pouvait avoir une incidence sur le temps de charge de mon Ipad. Merci Pepeye66 et Larme pour vos réponses . Bonne journée à vous .


----------



## Larme (14 Janvier 2013)

De mémoire, pour le chargeur iPhone, c'est du 5W, et celui de l'iPad 4, c'est du 12W.
Ce qui explique le temps de recharge différent.
Note que d'après des tests que j'ai pu lire, mettre le 12W sur l'iPhone n'accélérera pas son temps de charge (limitation du téléphone apparemment).


----------



## ergu (14 Janvier 2013)

Du coup, à l'inverse, y a-t-il un risque d'endommager un iPhone (ou un iTouch) en le chargeant avec le chargeur du iPad ?


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Du coup, à l'inverse, y a-t-il un risque d'endommager un iPhone (ou un iTouch) en le chargeant avec le chargeur du iPad ?



Larme vient en quelque sorte de te donner la réponse ! l'iphone limite sa puissance de charge donc qui peut le plus peut le moins !


----------



## ergu (14 Janvier 2013)

Tu veux dire que si j'avais lu la réponse de Larme jusqu'au bout au lieu de me jeter sur mon clavier je n'aurais pas eu besoin de poser ma question ?

Ben, tu n'as pas tort.


----------



## MiWii (14 Janvier 2013)

Par contre, j'ai tenté de recharger l'iPad mini avec le chargeur de l'iPad pour que ça aille plus vite... Et en le prenant en main, je sentais pas mal de vibration du coté du chargeur... 
J'ai tout de suite arrêté pour reprendre son petit chargeur... 


Mieux vaut plus de temps et un mini non endommagé que recharger rapidement en cramant tout...


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2013)

Les adaptateurs 12 watts Apple sont compatibles avec l'ensemble des idevices, jusque d'ailleurs les plus vieux iPod à recharge USB, les premiers étant en firewire.Il n'a aucun pb à utiliser des chargeurs 12 ou 10 watts (ceux des iPads) pour charger des iPhone.


La compatibilité n'est officiellement pas garantie dans l'autre sens.


----------



## Williamwe (16 Janvier 2013)

Les ipad sont long a charger mais ilfaut utiliser le chargeur officiel le mien met 5h a charger


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Janvier 2013)

Williamwe a dit:


> Les ipad sont long a charger mais ilfaut utiliser le chargeur officiel le mien met 5h a charger


----------

